# I gave my Colt Combat Commander a new look.



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

I took off the arched stainless MSH and replaced it with a flat black one. I also replaced the silver trigger with a black one. I was a little nervous about completely disassembling the gun to add the trigger but it is really a simple 5-10 minute process.

I think the black accents really look good on a stainless gun with rosewood grips.

This is a crappy pic using the flash but you get the idea.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks good to me. I to like the black on stainless look. :smt023


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

Just needs a "Fitted" grip safety now


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Playboy Penguin said:


> ...I was a little nervous about completely disassembling the gun to add the trigger but it is really a simple 5-10 minute process...


Do it a few times, in order to achieve a really deep cleaning, and to learn how each and every part works, and you'll see just how very clever old Mr. Browning really was.
Unless you force something, you just can't put it back together incorrectly.
The whole thing disassembles completely without requiring any tools other than one of the other parts you've already removed. (Except for the hammer spring, that is. To get that one out requires "other" tools).
The 1911 is a fascinating piece of sculpture.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks really nice. I like the contrast too. I like changing the trigger and other fire controls on a lot of my 1911's. my LTC is like that and that gave em the idea to change them out in all my 1911's

A blued/black barrel bushing, slide lock, safety, etc would really set that gun off too.


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

> The whole thing disassembles completely without requiring any tools other than one of the other parts you've already removed.


I actually did use two tools. Both are just things I made. I made a punch out of a piece of brass rod, which I used to remove and reinstall the pin at the bottom of the MSH, and I drove a nail into a board to help me put the mainsprings back into the housing. I would just turn the mainspring and housing upside down and push it up inside by forcing it down onto the nail head. Then I still had a free hand to install the retaining pic.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Where did U get the black MSH? All I ever see in the catelogs are "blue" MSH. Is it really black?

I may like to eventually replace the ILS system in my MC Operator with a standard MSH - but I don't want to have to send it off to get refinished in true black), like I just had to do with a Wilson magwell (I hope to have the magwell back this week)


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

> Where did U get the black MSH? All I ever see in the catelogs are "blue" MSH. Is it really black?


I ordered this one. It is called "blue" but it is definitely black in color. 

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=652699


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

BTW: If there are any of you out there that, like me, have never replaced a trigger on a 1911 and are curious how far you have to tear one down to do it;this pic should answer your question. You pretty much have to tear it down completely. The only thing you do not have to remove is the firing pic assembly. 










PS: I also ordered a new stainless MSH and put it on my other COlt Commander. I also took the silver trigger from the XSE and put it on the standard Commander too. Before it had a black solid trigger and a serrated plastic MSH. It is amazing how something as small as a trigger and MSH can make such a difference in the look and feel of a gun.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Excellent pictures P.Penguin. Please empty that magazine while you're working though. "You'll put an eye out"...


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Have you ever handled a 1911 with a Gunsite Low Sweep Safety on it? I put one on my Commander when I had some work done on it. It is AWESOME for a high grip, but it can be a bit of a problem shooting offhand.


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> Have you ever handled a 1911 with a Gunsite Low Sweep Safety on it? I put one on my Commander when I had some work done on it. It is AWESOME for a high grip, but it can be a bit of a problem shooting offhand.]


I have never even seen one of those before.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

It’s pretty cool. I first encountered it on a Gunsite 1911. It makes for a great high grip on a 1911 if you are used to riding the safety. You can purchase it from Brownells.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bill;
I really like the stippling, and the "bobbed" mainspring housing. A nice piece of work!
Is there a right-side safety lever? Is it, too, "lowered"? If "yes" and "yes," does it get in the way of your grasp?


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

The safety is only on the right side. I suspect it would interfere if it was ambi as it can when shooting with the left hand. I have short fingers. Between the high relief cut in the rear of the trigger guard, low sweep safety, bobbed flat mainspring and thin grip panels the gun feels amazing in my hand. I do wish I had gone for a short trigger though.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bill;
A mere trigger swap-out shouldn't change the trigger job, unless the trigger bow interferes with either its own relief cuts or the magazine.
I switched the trigger of one of my 1911s, to fit my wife's small hand, and it kept its 3.5-pound pull and its crispness.
Just be very careful when removing the sear parts and the hammer.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I am having an issue with the safety that may cause it to go to the shop. I might have the trigger changed then.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Frank Paris (deceased) was an old time Detroit area gunsmith, his trade mark was hard chrome with blued accessories. This is a Star BM he did for me in about 1990. Regards, Richard


----------

